# Tax question



## Talbie (Apr 4, 2018)

So I have been ubering since sept and just met with tax persone and now am confused. My tax person says I cannot deduct mileage since uber pays me 64.5cents per mile on trips. Is this true or am I receiving bad advice. I drove 6500 miles and made 3550dollars.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Talbie said:


> So I have been ubering since sept and just met with tax persone and now am confused. My tax person says I cannot deduct mileage since uber pays me 64.5cents per mile on trips. Is this true or am I receiving bad advice. I drove 6500 miles and made 3550dollars.


Sounds like your tax person thinks you were reimbursed for the miles instead of paid for the miles.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Talbie said:


> So I have been ubering since sept and just met with tax persone and now am confused. My tax person says I cannot deduct mileage since uber pays me 64.5cents per mile on trips. Is this true or am I receiving bad advice. I drove 6500 miles and made 3550dollars.


Find another tax person, pronto! You are operating a business, and mileage driven for that business is most definitely a deduction on Schedule C. Your mileage deduction is worth $3,477.50 (3550x$0.535). I hope you have a mileage log.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Talbie said:


> So I have been ubering since sept and just met with tax persone and now am confused. My tax person says I cannot deduct mileage since uber pays me 64.5cents per mile on trips. Is this true or am I receiving bad advice. I drove 6500 miles and made 3550dollars.


This is not true,

This would only be true if you were receiving mileage on top of a salary or hourly rate, which you are not.

This is really bad advice, and they do not understand what is going on, and are too stupid to ask basic questions.

Download a do-it-yourself tax software and follow the step by step and you will end up much better off.

You should have virtually zero tax burden from driving Scruber for the year, equivalent to about $100 of w2 income.


----------

